# ::GruvenParts.com Releases New Parts for the Phaeton!!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> 
> * Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses.
> 
> Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12


Hello Chad:

Below is a photo of the rubber part that holds the auxiliary water pump in place on my V12 [sic] engine. My car was manufactured in the fall of 2003 and is now 11 years old. This rubber mounting block is the original factory-installed part. It appears to be in quite good condition and also appears to be holding the auxiliary water pump in place as it was designed to do.

Would you please advise me exactly what is "useless" about it? 

I note also that the OEM rubber part allows the electric pump assembly to move fore and aft in response to expansion and contraction of the hoses containing the coolant (these hoses pressurize as the engine heats up), and the rubber part also allows for any increase in the diameter of the pump itself arising from thermal expansion and/or pressurization. During winter operations, the temperature of the pump housing can vary by up to 240°F (140°C). What provision has been made in the design of your aluminum aftermarket part to allow for similar movement and/or expansion of the pump?

Michael

*Original Rubber Mount - Auxiliary Water Pump, W12 Engine
*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I can certainly answer this question, based on many years experience.

The rubber donut holding the aux pump typically breaks down over time. The rubber degrades when in contact with engine fluids such as grease, oil, coolant, battery acid vapors, ect...

Once it does break down, it not longer supports the rather heavy electric water pump (which is made from plastic). When the plastic pump is no longer properly supported, the connecting hoses begin to act as the restraints for the pump. The water inlet / outlet nipples on your plastic water pump as also, well, plastic. 

As you probably know, plastic is not ideal as it "dries out" over time. The dupont compound called nylon 6/6 is molded with plasticizers which keep the material from becoming brittle. However, over time the plastic dries out and becomes very brittle. 

While driving, the aux water pump is actually under quite a bit of load, caused by inertia from its own weight. Hard acceleration and braking cause the pump to want to move around, and thus make the job of that rubber donut very important. Once the rubber donut breaks down and allows the pump to move, the corresponding hoses connected to the water inlets put stresses into the water inlet nipples. This is typically where the pump shatters, as it was not designed for loading in this area. The pump is also very weak in this area because the hot coolant breaks down the plastic over time.

Once the pump breaks, you now have a 1/2" diameter hole in the cooling system. The rapid loss of system pressure combined with the loss of all the coolant can overheat and destroy the motor in a matter of seconds. I have had it happen, and know others who have also had it happen. 

Regarding your expansion / contraction discussion ... the expansion of the pump will be negligible. If you want, I could pull up the K value for Nyon 6/6 and run through the temp range to determine the exact expansion of the pump. However, we have tested the billet mount over the past 12 years. We have never once had a pump break at the billet mount. I think that evidence says more than a theoretical calculation, but we could go into that if you want.

I am glad your rubber mount is in good shape after all the years. Just know that it is not typical, and the pump body itself is very weak at the inlet/outlet nipples. Any loading on those sections of the pump body will result in complete failure of the pump body and corresponding loss of coolant. This is a very simple part that can lead to a very expensive repair. 

As a side note, please do not go reaching into the engine to jiggle hoses around to "test" the integrity of the coolant system. We have also seen people try to test the rubber donut by moving the connecting hoses, and it has caused the pump body to break at the hose connections. Be very careful with that pump, it is a liability on all the engines its used on!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Like this ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I can certainly answer this question, based on many years experience.


Thanks Paul :thumbup:


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Chad, Paul:

Thanks for your answer, much appreciated.

One last question about your aftermarket bracket: It appears to be made of aluminum, and the mounting bracket that it attaches to is made of steel. What precautions have been taken to eliminate the risk of galvanic corrosion (aluminum being the less noble of the two metals)? As you can see from all the splashes and road dirt on the photo of the pump that I posted, the pump and mounting assembly is exposed to salt laden road spray during winter driving, and that spray will function as an electrolyte.

Battery acid vapours, which can also function as an electrolyte, are not a concern for the Phaeton, because the two batteries are located in the trunk, and the coolant recirculation pump is located in the front left corner of the car.

Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

PanEuropean said:


> Hello Chad, Paul:
> 
> Thanks for your answer, much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Michael, I agree about the potential of corrosion being an issue, but we have had zero cases involving such corrosion, these engines are grounded VERY well and have dissimilar metal contact points in numerous locations without any issue, i.e. head to block and trans to block just to name a few.

Please let us know if you have any further questions, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Where exactly is this pump located? 

Cantrell


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Cantrell:

On the W12 Phaetons, it is tucked up out of the way beside the left front wheel well. I can't remember if it is behind the wheel well, or forward of the wheel well - but, it is way off to the side, well away from the engine.

Michael


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

PanEuropean said:


> Hi Cantrell:
> 
> On the W12 Phaetons, it is tucked up out of the way beside the left front wheel well. I can't remember if it is behind the wheel well, or forward of the wheel well - but, it is way off to the side, well away from the engine.
> 
> Michael


Thanks Michael, I'll check it out at the next oil change.

Cantrell


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Stainless VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade Corrosion Resistant 303 Stainless Steel* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic tube or lesser metal versions often break or corrode causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Stainless* Version when doing this job.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders on this ! Every 4.2 owner needs this part, do not reinstall the plastic short tube !! :beer::beer:




GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet Stainless VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *
> 
> GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A).
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet Stainless VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade Corrosion Resistant 303 Stainless Steel* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic tube or lesser metal versions often break or corrode causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Stainless* Version when doing this job.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet Stainless VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade Corrosion Resistant 303 Stainless Steel* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic tube or lesser metal versions often break or corrode causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Stainless* Version when doing this job.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a timing belt service coming up and I don't do my own work, unfortunately. Is replacing the Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Billet Intake Manifold Pivot Levers something that I can have done easily at the same time or is the work likely elsewhere in the engine bay? 

Can anyone else here chime in on these parts? I'm definitely getting the oil filter housing cover too...

-Jeff

PS - Any Christmas deals for forum members?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

jac1d said:


> I have a timing belt service coming up and I don't do my own work, unfortunately. Is replacing the Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Billet Intake Manifold Pivot Levers something that I can have done easily at the same time or is the work likely elsewhere in the engine bay?
> 
> Can anyone else here chime in on these parts? I'm definitely getting the oil filter housing cover too...
> 
> ...


They can be installed fairly easily, here is the install instruction. At this time I am unaware of any deals for the season, thought we may have had some black friday/cyber Monday, but I was not informed. Please let me know if you have any other questions.

https://store-lyr7tp5r.mybigcommerce.com/content/PDF/Audi_VW_V8_Intake_Link_DIY.pdf

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

Pardon my ignorance all, but am I correct that this area would in fact be in the pathway of the timing belt change, so it would be easy to roll in to that service?

-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

jac1d said:


> Pardon my ignorance all, but am I correct that this area would in fact be in the pathway of the timing belt change, so it would be easy to roll in to that service?
> 
> -Jeff


No worries and yes, would be an easy install :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

FYI - the intake linkage parts and the oil filter cover can all be installed easily, without doing any other mx on the vehicle. These components are all readily accessible and quick to change.

The oil cooler tube is another story, and requires major engine disassemble, and gives you plenty of opportunity to curse VW for having used plastic on such a critical component ...


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*sway bar links?*

Do you guys have sway bar links that will fit the Phaeton available yet? I saw a post that you had Audi TT ones...


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

Just curious, but what do you feel is wrong with the VW ones? The bushings do tend to wear out around 40,000 miles or so, but the replacements (entire sway bars) are not very expensive. There are definitely some parts that could be improved upon, but I wouldn't have thought these to be among them?

Regards, 
Ron M.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Good question.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The Gruven version would be adjustable as well, if that is important to you. Good discussion, please let me know your thoughts on this and any other parts needed for this car !

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Three reasons for different design:
1. To make the replacement last as long as possible, standard rubber bushings on this heavy steel car seem to disintegrate quicker than polyurethane or ball joint connections. The ball joints look grease-able so they may outlast the car.
2. To make the car handle a little tighter and more predictable. I live in Pittsburgh now, looking for a compliant ride, with tighter steering.
3. My mechanic said the cost of swapping polyurethane bushings into the original drop links is cost prohibitive based on labor rates, so replacing the part with a new link, with ball joints is the quickest solution to get the tighter steering feel.

Not having a third vehicle means I can't have my car down and out for a week to repair it myself, unfortunately. and I don't have a lift, or a drill press, etc.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

tynee said:


> Three reasons for different design:
> 1. To make the replacement last as long as possible, standard rubber bushings on this heavy steel car seem to disintegrate quicker than polyurethane or ball joint connections. The ball joints look grease-able so they may outlast the car.
> 2. To make the car handle a little tighter and more predictable. I live in Pittsburgh now, looking for a compliant ride, with tighter steering.
> 3. My mechanic said the cost of swapping polyurethane bushings into the original drop links is cost prohibitive based on labor rates, so replacing the part with a new link, with ball joints is the quickest solution to get the tighter steering feel.
> ...


:thumbup: 

Great input. Can you post picture of the OEM swaybar end links in question. I can ballpark a cost quickly, to help others decide.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

tynee said:


>


Based on this picture, I think adjustability is out of the question. We could however make a billet version, using polyurethane bushings if you guys wanted. Cost would like be in the $150 / set range.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

If my car wasn't be repaired this week, I'd be in for a set around $150. That's a great deal for links with polyurethane bushings, considering the cost of the replacement rubber bushing links, or the cost of the higher end polyurethane bushings by themselves.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

tynee said:


> Three reasons for different design:
> 1. To make the replacement last as long as possible, standard rubber bushings on this heavy steel car seem to disintegrate quicker than polyurethane or ball joint connections. The ball joints look grease-able so they may outlast the car.
> 2. To make the car handle a little tighter and more predictable. I live in Pittsburgh now, looking for a compliant ride, with tighter steering.
> 3. My mechanic said the cost of swapping polyurethane bushings into the original drop links is cost prohibitive based on labor rates, so replacing the part with a new link, with ball joints is the quickest solution to get the tighter steering feel.
> ...


Hi Tynee,

Sorry I haven’t commented sooner. I just wanted to say, that having replaced my drop links in the past, the only real difference it ever really made was stopping the clunking noise that the failed bushings had begun making, and replacement had little effect on handling or steering. However, subsequently replacing all front upper AND lower control arms and bushings, as well as the huge sub-frame bushings (something I don’t recall anyone mentioning here on the forum before), as well as tightening all sub-frame bolts, my suspension was drastically improved, with tight, quiet, and precise handling and ride. Granted, those were not inexpensive repairs, but because I’m a nut when it comes to my car it was worth it! My point being is that I wouldn’t get my hopes up and expect dramatic improvement in the characteristics you have described, merely by changing the drop links, regardless of bushing material. Though, I agree it couldn’t hurt and the price Gruven has quoted here for a billet version seems very reasonable.

P.S. – Even after having done all of the above, I firmly believe that my Continental DWS tires (43 psi cold pressure all around), remain one of the biggest factors in my superb and quiet ride, and precise handling. (and no I do not sell tires, but am just a big fan of these)


Best regards,
Ron M.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

If you like the DWS at 43 psi, give them a try at the proper pressures of 36 & 34! My comfort is much improved, and so far I'm pretty sure the edges have stopped wearing at the drastic rate they did before.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks guys.
yeah, have the DWS's, i have them at a high psi though, trying to mitigate the edge wear, but i think i'm starting to wear the centers too much now. I'm going to reduce the inflation when i get the car back, and see how she does. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

invisiblewave said:


> If you like the DWS at 43 psi, give them a try at the proper pressures of 36 & 34! My comfort is much improved, and so far I'm pretty sure the edges have stopped wearing at the drastic rate they did before.


Hi,
We've had this conversation somewhere a long time ago on the forum about "proper" tire pressures, and it all comes down to what it says on your door jamb. On the NAR long wheelbase W12, I'm very sure that 43 psi falls within the parameters. That being said, I HAVE experimented throughout the years at various settings, including much lower within the range you suggest, but 43 all around is where I have found the "sweet spot" to be for my personal preference. I will say that although my tires do wear out faster than I would like, they do so very evenly, therefore NOT indicating an over-inflation pattern. Anyway, I will look at my door jamb tomorrow and verify what I just said, and hope I didn't just stick my foot in my mouth! 


Best regards,
Ron


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Those pressures are for the V8. There's a difference between the specified pressures for the NA and ROW cars which was apparently made for legal reasons. The specified pressures for ours are for a fully loaded car.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Design-Function-Operation-and-Troubleshooting 

As I mentioned, the pressures I am using are based on those for the NAR W12, (as well as for the tire size I am using), and are not necessarily proper for any other version of the Phaeton. That's why anyone with a Phaeton needs to follow the guidelines as per the label on the driver's side door jamb. I have now found the thread to which I referred. Above is the link. Please see post #7 of that thread. 


Best regards,
Ron M.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome guys :thumbup::thumbup:.....:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
> 
> This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> 
> * Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
> 
> This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
> 
> This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> 
> * Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
> 
> This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure.
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
> 
> This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

